# kenwood excelon amps



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I bought the kac-810d its 1600 watts max I was happy with it until I blew my subs so I went and bought some other sumbs to run at 1 ohm the amp cut out before I even made it back home I went to where I bought it and they traded it out for another on thinking its faulty that one cut out before I got home too. So I wrote kenwood they said check your subs I wrote back saying thay are less than two weeks old. They wrote backsaying I needed to run a more stable load or run a different amp. I wrote them and said thanks for nothing and I will never buy another excelon product again to bad the rest of my stereo already is I havent got a reply back after that Just thought I would warn everyone if youre going to run 1 ohm stay away from excelon amps at 4 ohm it was preety good though I just had to rant for a minute


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

What kind of ssubs were they? That you were trying to run at 1ohm?


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Im running kicker comp vr 12s they sound real good at 1 ohm,


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

1ohm is too much for kicker comps. If you like kicker go with the solo baric L7 or if you really wanna go balls out with the 1ohm get the solo X. 10,000 watts in 1 18 inch square sub. Gotta love kicker!


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

no it wasnt the subs it was the amp even the shop said so I just got in store credit and bought a kicker amp and I am going with L7s cause now the amp is too much for the comp vr


----------



## vonderharr1 (Jan 16, 2009)

*810d*

i know this is way after the original post but i had the same 810d amp running 2 kicker comp vr 15's and the amp kept shutting off and going into protect mode. 2 things contributed to this. i was running a memphis line driver to increase my voltage to my amp which kept overloading it. also the comp vr subs wires that run from the terminals to the inside of the speaker rub on the basket and in a short time eat through the wires and short out the subs making the amp go into protect. the subs wont do this at lower volume because the wires arent moving far enough to contact the basket. this has happenet to 2 of my friends 12's and both my 15's and i have seen it on others. i am not a big kenwood fan but i doo like there excelon amps and component speakers. i don't laki any of there subs or skipping headunits. just thought this would be helpful to others with the same problem with this or any other amp. p.s. the kicker subs have not changed there baskets yet and still have this problem. i still have one and i electrical taped my eaten through wires and added some electrical tape on the basket where they touch as a precaution.


----------

